# 1725 ford new holland clutch change



## uflymifixm (Dec 8, 2011)

changing the clutch on my 1725 ford new holland ,,got the parts in today but my shop manual is telling me to set up the adjustment on the pressure plate lever arms with a tool FNH1300 which is basically a guage set on top of the flywheel with a finger hanging down from the middle to adjust the lever arms to !!
does anyone know the demension for the measurement for these arms?? thanks 
bobby


----------

